# *DIY* How to replace the Water Pump on a '03 350Z



## techtalk (Jun 8, 2011)

What's up guys,

Of all the Nissan models that I have the privilege of working on I have to concede that the 350Z is one of my favourites. It's not just easy on the eyes but for a modern car the internals are somewhat straight-forward and simplistic. Somewhat 

Anywhoo, I replaced the water pump on a customer's '03 Z so I've decided to post up a concise walk-through on the removal and replacement process. Please note that this procedure may apply to other model year Zs:

1) Drain the cooling system.

2) Disconnect the negative battery cable.

3) Remove the accessory drive belts.

4) Remove the radiator hoses.

5) Remove the cooling fan.

6) Remove the water drain plug on water pump side of block.

7) Remove the timing chain tensioner cover.

8) Remove the water pump cover.

9) Remove the primary timing chain tensioner.

10) Turn the crankshaft pulley counterclockwise until the timing chain slack on the water pump pulley is at maximum.

11) Place M8 bolts in the upper and lower M8 threaded holes of the water pump.

12) Tighten each bolt by turning alternately 1/2 turn until they reach the timing chain rear case. Be sure to turn each bolt 1/2 turn at a time to prevent damage.

13) Lift up the water pump and remove it.

14) When removing the water pump, do not allow the water pump gear to hit the timing chain.

15) Remove and discard the O-rings from the water pump.

16) Clean all traces of liquid gasket from the water pump and covers.










**Additional Diagrams**
350Z water pump diagram

*To install: *

1) Install the water pump using new O-rings to the engine block. Lubricate the inner O-ring with clean engine oil and the outer O-ring with engine coolant.

2) Ensure the water pump sprocket and timing chain are engaged. Torque the 3 water pump mounting bolts evenly to 85 inch lbs. (10 Nm).

3) Rotate the crankshaft pulley clockwise so the timing chain on the tensioner side is loose.

4) Install the primary timing chain tensioner.

5) Apply a continuous 0.091–0.130 in. (2.3–3.3mm) bead of liquid sealant to the mating surfaces of the timing chain tensioner and water pump covers.

6) Install the timing chain tensioner and water pump covers to the engine block. Torque the bolts to 97 inch lbs. (11 Nm).

7) Install the water drain plug.

8) Install the cooling fan.

9) Install the radiator hoses.

10) Install the accessory drive belts.

11) Reconnect the negative battery cable.

12) Fill the cooling system.

13) Start the engine, check for leaks and repair if necessary.

You're done! :cheers:


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

:BigThumbsUp:


----------

